# Sig Pro SP 2009 & Pro 2022?



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I know they discontinued the 2009, and now have the 2022. Can anyone tell me the difference. I know the newer 2022 comes in 3 different cals. But is there any other difference?


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Just replying to get my 50 posts. 2340 and 2009 I believe have the proprietary sig rails. The 2022 has the picatinny style rail .


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything you ever wanted to know about the SiGPro series, by Dr. Ken Lunde: http://lundestudio.com/SigProFAQ/


----------

